# Dance.



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just another thing to ponder since the gaming thing came up. Don't ask me why this question came into my head but.

Is all dancing sin? If not, where is the line. If so why?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Aug 25, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Just another thing to ponder since the gaming thing came up. Don't ask me why this question came into my head but.
> 
> Is all dancing sin? If not, where is the line. If so why?



I would say dancing is not a sin as long as the intent isn't to be overtly sexual or lascivious. Otherwise I see no Scriptural prohibition. 

Now as for my dancing....well, that's just a crime!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 25, 2008)

I sure hope the Virginia Reel and Gay Gordon is not a sin.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 25, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> I sure hope the Virginia Reel and Gay Gordon is not a sin.




Being from Virginia, we were taught the Virginia reel in primary school.


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 25, 2008)

Overtly sexual dancing is a sin. But as long as neither you nor your partner's moves are suggestive then I see it as a matter of liberty. Nowhere do I see the Bible forbidding dancing. Not that I can dance, but I always wanted to learn how to dance like they did hundreds of years ago. That looks both fun and wholesome.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 25, 2008)

In more legalistic circles, I think it's easier to declare dancing a "sin" rather than deal with the broader issues of scripture involved, such as the lewdness issue others mentioned. 

I think we also have to be careful how we "partner up," and the appearance of evil in staying too long with a partner that is not our spouse. I remember reading once that dancing with a single other person of the opposite sex was considered quite "new" in England around 1800 -- instead the fore-runner to our contra and square dancing was the norm where you were constantly trading off in various forms. I'm glad contra dancing has made such a comeback!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 25, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> In more legalistic circles, I think it's easier to declare dancing a "sin" rather than deal with the broader issues of scripture involved, such as the lewdness issue others mentioned.
> 
> I think we also have to be careful how we "partner up," and the appearance of evil in staying too long with a partner that is not our spouse. I remember reading once that dancing with a single other person of the opposite sex was considered quite "new" in England around 1800 -- instead the fore-runner to our contra and square dancing was the norm *where you were constantly trading off in various forms.* I'm glad contra dancing has made such a comeback!



I think that's what kids these days do -- um, kind of.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2008)

Ecclesiastes 3.1, 4 To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven:...A time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance;...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 25, 2008)

When I was a Baptist, I once heard from the pulpit; "The first Baptist lost his head because of a dance."


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't believe *all dancing* is a sin. However, there are _some kinds _of dancing that are _sinful_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> I sure hope the Virginia Reel and Gay Gordon is not a sin.



You might be interested in Robert Dabney's take on this. See R.L. Dabney, "The Dancing Question," in _Discussions_, Vol. 2, pp. 560-593.


----------

